# Message from Fizzy



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi everyone , Fizzy Dave here  ( my mum said i could use her computer if i was fast ) So there is two things I wanna ask all other Chihuahuas  

1 : every morning my mum washes my face , with a baby wipe or wet cloth :shock: she says this is for my own good :shock: not sure I agree :wink: 

2 : Question for male Chi's  as i'm so macho and can lift my leg really high to pee , i sometimes get wee on my belly hair ! I don't see any problem with this  BUT my mum insists on cutting the hair away from my belly so I don't get yellow stains !!! does this seem ok ? Nervous other chis ( female  ) may laugh at me ... :wink: 

bye for now ' Fizzy D ' :wave:


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

Fizzy Dave, you are a very fine typer! Well done!

My mummy also insists on getting the baby wipes out in the morning and she washes inside my ears too! Also, I am meeting a new friend tomorrow, and my new sister on Friday, so she made me have a bath tonight, YUCK! 

I solve the pee problem by having no hair underneath  

Take it easy, all men pee on themselves, its the Law :? Love Mr Big :wave:


----------



## NewMommy (Jun 11, 2005)

Hey Fiz! Snap here^.^ My momma washes my face every morning too! I think it's okay as long as she says it is! It's supposed to elp get rid of the sleepies and bacteria that was on my face over the night to help keep me healthy!  

Also, cutting the belly hairs on a younger chihuahua can irritate the skin and might dry the skin out!! Have your momma ask the vet before doing this :roll: 



PS. I go for the bigger dogs(mutts) and my woman, Ally, never minded me peeing on myself!! Good luck brotha!! :wave: :headbang:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello Fizzy!

This is Jack, Bella and Chico here. We are both really big boys now and lift our legs too! WE have our hair cut too, mummy insists! She says we look smarter, clean boys! 

Also we have our faces washed in the mornings!! And before we go to bed! Also have our feet cleaned!!

Hiya Fizzy this is Bella! I think you look wonderful. You are a stunner and I wish you could be my boyfriend!!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

NewMommy said:


> Also, cutting the belly hairs on a younger chihuahua can irritate the skin and might dry the skin out!! Have your momma ask the vet before doing this :roll:



Thanks for your reply , my mum only cuts the very ends of my long hair off !! no where near to my skin !! so no worries there  Thanks 
for your concern I'll make sure , she don't cut to much hair off


----------



## NewMommy (Jun 11, 2005)

Fizzys mum said:


> NewMommy said:
> 
> 
> > Also, cutting the belly hairs on a younger chihuahua can irritate the skin and might dry the skin out!! Have your momma ask the vet before doing this :roll:
> ...


No problem Fizz!! That's good that she doesn't go too near the skin!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Mr Bigs Mummy said:


> Also, I am meeting a new friend tomorrow


Fizzy here again  ' See ya tomorrow dude 8) '


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Iamafairy said:


> Hiya Fizzy this is Bella! I think you look wonderful. You are a stunner and I wish you could be my boyfriend!!!



wooohooo 8)


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Mr Bigs Mummy said:


> she washes inside my ears too!



:shock: :shock: don't let my mum know that she'll start doing that next :shock:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey Fizz! 8) 

My mom was wondering why you need to get your face wiped every morning, and does your mom just use a wet washcloth? See, this is my mom's first time at being owned by a dog, and she doesn't know too much yet. 

Also, I can lift my leg up really high too! Especially if the girls are watching!! I sometimes pee on my front legs, but that's all. Or sometimes if I'm wearing a shirt, I can pee on that too- it's a great way to get mom to take it off to show the girls my fab bod! But I think what your mom's doing by cutting your belly hair is just fine! I heard it's the new "in" thing!

Peace! 
Cooper :rr: :lol:


----------



## Zabet (Aug 1, 2004)

Callisto here. So you guys like lift your leg to pee? umm can you say EWW! I'm glad I'm a girl. And why are you complaining about wipes? its NICE to be clean. and believe me if you're not, none of the other girl dogs are going to look twice. Now as for my mom my only complaint is that she can't find me enough clothes. I mean I only have one drawer full, and its all about the fashion! But on the upside we finally got a Michaels craft store so I got a new teddy bear t-shirt today and I have my eye on the most gorgeous fairy costume for halloween. Anyway toodles for now, its time for my beauty nap. 

-Callisto


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Callisto, 

so that's how you got so cute!!

:love10:,
Cooper


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi this is Marcus, I thought I had that face washing thing solved, I stole the washcloth before Mom could use it but darned if she didn't go get a different one. Oh well. Guess it isn't too bad since it doesn't last long. I don't have any long hair down there so Mom doesn't have to cut it. I lift my leg really high and Mom says she's just glad I finally learned to aim. Humph!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

CooperChi said:


> Hey Fizz! 8)
> 
> My mom was wondering why you need to get your face wiped every morning, and does your mom just use a wet washcloth? See, this is my mom's first time at being owned by a dog, and she doesn't know too much yet.
> Or sometimes if I'm wearing a shirt, I can pee on that too- it's a great way to get mom to take it off to show the girls my fab bod!


Copper mate , GREAT tip re making my mum remove my shirt , I hate them 8)  

Re my face , mum says it cleans my eyes ( sometimes they are a little wet in the mornings ) & makes me smell sweet ( not that I LIKE to smell sweet ) , most days she uses a baby wipe BUT never gets it in my eyes just incase it was not nice or safe for me ....


Any chance a girl chi ( or two  ) could let us know , do you like us 'boys' more if we smell good ? 

"Dave " :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Tinker said:


> Mom says she's just glad I finally learned to aim. Humph!


Marcus dude , sometimes you need to be a bad aim  it's fun that way :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

hey handsome, chiwi here.......

my mama cleans my face too. it's good to be clean. us girls don't like stinky smelly boys... well stinky and smelly the chi's are an exception. haha! you guys lift your leg to pee?? whoa that's talent!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> haha! you guys lift your leg to pee?? whoa that's talent!


yeah I'm real good too , I can pee really high , I'm also really good at peeing on my mum's brothers work bag :lol: 


Phewwwwwwwwwww so it's OK to be a clean boy  8)


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Good to know those cute girls like us clean hey Fizz? Good thing your mommy takes good care of you! (I think you would still get all the girls even if you were a little dirty though). I'm lucky, whatever my mommy forgets to clean on me, my cat brother makes sure to fix that :wink: (But shh, don't tell the girls, it's kind of embarassing) :wink:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

CooperChi said:


> But shh, don't tell the girls, it's kind of embarassing :wink:


 I know what you mean , my nan's poodle likes to clean me too , but I never tell anyone :shock:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey there is this Rasta Man

All my brothers and sister and me get our face and paws washed right after we come in from going potty, cause mama don't like us to track dirt on her carpet :roll: And well we all like to dig in the dirt. 

Hey there guys don't know what lifting your leg to go pee yet is?? I squat still. Mommy says when I get bigger And get something called hormones I will start lifting my leg. I think its really cool and cant wait to do it. 

Your buddy,

Rasta Man


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Hay Rasta man , your soon be lifting your leg  it's cool dude 8) 
once you feel the need just keep trying if you fall a little it doesn't matter 
and remember if you pee in the house , people tend to not be happy ( i'll never understand that :roll: :wink: )


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

wow mama is right boys aren't very smart. if you guys didn't want us gals to know about the cat and the poodle you would have pm's each other :roll: 


love,
the countess


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

mama says i have to say sorry. it wasn't nice of me to say that to you guys. 


*sigh* sorry i was rude.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Apology accepted Chiwi. Just because you're so cute! So...when are you comin over??

:love2: ,
Coopster


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> *sigh* sorry i was rude.


It's ok , your cute so we will let you off  " you agree lads ?? " 

( I just wished sometimes I used my brain to think of something else other than girls , peeing & eating :lol: )


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

this is chiwi's mama. you boys must stop telling her that she is cute and can get away with stuff just cause she's cute! it's going to her applehead!!!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Hay Chiwi's mum , she is cute , we only tell the truth  

Anyway this post is not for mum's , your not really meant to post in here  get Chiwi back online


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

lol this post is cracking me up!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

1. Thanks a lot Fizzy. My mommy doesn't wash my face every morning with a baby wipe. She just constantly wipes my eyes with her fingers. I bet I get baby-wiped now.

2. Dude, you're complaining about loosing belly hair if you get wee on it?? My mommy lets Daddy shave the hair off of my actual wee-er! :shock: 

I'm not a lifter. I'm a squatter. It makes Mommy happy. I've no idea why but you know how it is - gotta humor them sometimes.


----------



## NewMommy (Jun 11, 2005)

CooperChi said:


> lol this post is cracking me up!! :lol: :lol:


Likewise!  :lol:


----------



## NewMommy (Jun 11, 2005)

Yeah, Chiwi is cute alright but I like to stretch outside my breed for the ladies!

*winks at Ally* Mutts are sooooooo hott! Lol :lol:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Frasier's Mommy said:


> Dude, you're complaining about loosing belly hair if you get wee on it?? My mommy lets Daddy shave the hair off of my actual wee-er! :shock:



Frasier mate , just make sure you keep really still when that is being done !!! :shock: 


re making your mum happy , that's always a good idea , it means when we DO wanna do bad stuff  we can get away with it with our cute little ' i didn't do it ' faces :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## NewMommy (Jun 11, 2005)

> re making your mum happy , that's always a good idea , it means when we DO wanna do bad stuff  we can get away with it with our cute little ' i didn't do it ' faces :wink: :wink: :wink:


Yeah man, that's how we do! I mean they have no ide-"Snap?"
Uh oh! My momma's comin'! RUN!


----------



## NewMommy (Jun 11, 2005)

Okay I'm not going to break up the fun you boys are having but behave yourselves! Males... :roll:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey Rasta, you'll be lifting your leg pretty soon and it's really fun cause it makes you sooooo cool. Chiwi, you never get in trouble with us. I'm just glad you girls are the ones that like to wear clothes.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Tinker said:


> I'm just glad you girls are the ones that like to wear clothes.


Yeah me too , I don't even like wearing a collar !!!! :roll: 
( that's for girls too  ) 

'NewMommy' we are behaving  ' **looks at her with cute big chi eyes & smiles at her ** ' as if we wouldn't


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey Boys,

Bella here! I think ur all amzing!!!! :wink: :wink: 

Anyone wanna be my boyfriend???


----------



## NewMommy (Jun 11, 2005)

> 'NewMommy' we are behaving ' **looks at her with cute big chi eyes & smiles at her ** ' as if we wouldn't


Aww! You cuties! *Pets back and head* Your such good little boys!! Have fun :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

NewMommy said:


> > 'NewMommy' we are behaving ' **looks at her with cute big chi eyes & smiles at her ** ' as if we wouldn't
> 
> 
> Aww! You cuties! *Pets back and head* Your such good little boys!! Have fun :wave:



See boys , the big cute eyes ALWAYS work :wink: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
( I am the master of cuteness  )


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

Fizzys mum said:


> Frasier's Mommy said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, you're complaining about loosing belly hair if you get wee on it?? My mommy lets Daddy shave the hair off of my actual wee-er! :shock:
> ...


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww Fraiser your so BRAVE!! I want you as my boyfriend!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Frasier's Mommy said:


> I figured she must really love me to risk it.



Frasier , we KNOW she really loves you and would never hurt you   
it's ok to act a little nervous , you can get more treats that way


----------



## NewMommy (Jun 11, 2005)

Fizzys mum said:


> Frasier's Mommy said:
> 
> 
> > I figured she must really love me to risk it.
> ...


  True! What a good mom you got!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

ugh, i can't believe my mama came in here! sheesh! i bet she reads my diary on dogster too! how embarrassing.

yeah i get my bikini area shaved too  and my paw fur. it keeps them looking dainty. how often does everyone get a bath? my mama gives me one every 2-3 weeks. like come oooon that is way too much!


----------



## NewMommy (Jun 11, 2005)

Iamafairy said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwww Fraiser your so BRAVE!! I want you as my boyfriend!


Niiiiice Frasier! Way to snag yourself a lady  My gal's right next to me. *huggles with Ally*


----------



## NewMommy (Jun 11, 2005)

Iamafairy said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwww Fraiser your so BRAVE!! I want you as my boyfriend!


Niiiiice Frasier! Way to snag yourself a lady  My gal's right next to me. *huggles with Ally* Well I must be heading out boys, and lady(Chiwi!) so catch ya guys later!! :wave:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Chiwi me and my "brothers" are given baths at least once a week. Mummy says we shouldn't roll in the dirty sand at the beach we go to once a week. My mummy does my bikini area too! I love being pampered! Chiwi do you have a best friend????


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> . how often does everyone get a bath? my mama gives me one every 2-3 weeks. like come oooon that is way too much!



I really do try to keep out of the bath ,if I get any mud or dirt on me I try to rub it all off on my mums bed or sofa before she notices


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

:shock: I have come to the conclusion we are all sick!!!! Could you imagine someone who didn't know us and our love for chihuahuas, would think if they read this stuff :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

KJsChihuahuas said:


> :shock: I have come to the conclusion we are all sick!!!! Could you imagine someone who didn't know us and our love for chihuahuas, would think if they read this stuff :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL exactly, but I'm laughing my head off here.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Iamafairy said:


> Chiwi me and my "brothers" are given baths at least once a week. Mummy says we shouldn't roll in the dirty sand at the beach we go to once a week. My mummy does my bikini area too! I love being pampered! Chiwi do you have a best friend????



ugh no! i'm kinda stuck up and i hate when others try to sniff my butt, i get offended cause i'm royalty ya know so i haven't made friends.... i mean come on, whats wrong with a head nod "how ya doin i'm chiwi" why does my nose have to go in someone's butt for me to get to know them?


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

I knew it...there already starting to take over our computers..lol :lol:


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Taco here......don't tell anybody 'cuz I'd get embarrased, but, Daddy says that Buster (my big brother) and I both pee like girl dogs. Mommy says it's OK, she kinda likes it like that. I don't know what he's talking about, I'm doing it just like the big guy. Sometimes, when I have to pee real, real bad I even get some on my front legs. Oh, and, Mommy told me to tell you guys that this thread is hilarious. What's a thread?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

hey hey hey, my name is bonty i'm not a chee wa wa but i reside with chiwi. i'm older and the say i'm a shih tzu mix whatever they mean by that. i just had to jump in and say that i like to pee on my sisters my brother and my mother. i haven't peed on chiwi cause she is always being held and i'm not allowed by her. they think i will bite her. i prolly would though but don't hate me for that! the dr says i'm "special" and i have a learning disability. oh and my brother rolo says he can't get his back legs up anymore to pee cause he has sever DJD (mom will tell you waht that is cause i have no idea...)

ok this is bonty signing out.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh of course we're nuts, that's half the fun of having a chi, LOL. Mom just had to say something, she knows this is our thread darn it. Hey Chiwi, even if you don't like making friends you throw a good party.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Tinker said:


> Oh of course we're nuts, that's half the fun of having a chi, LOL. Mom just had to say something, she knows this is our thread darn it. Hey Chiwi, even if you don't like making friends you throw a good party.


thanks! i'm putting together another one to celebrate mom's new job. gotta spend her money some how!!! i'll let ya's know when it is big boy


----------



## vw3sarah22 (Jan 6, 2005)

hi guys and girls, Oliver here. I just wanted to say that I always pee all over my tummy and sometimes I turn my head towards my bum when I'm peeing and squirt my own nose!! I just want to know what's going on back there. hehehe.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey everyone! Molly here! Just wanted to say hi!!! I really like this thread!!! :lol:  ~* Molly*~


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Zeus here.... I wasn't going to post because I was alittle embarressed, but I have yet to master the lifting the leg thing and I'm 1.5 years old. I try it once in awhile, but I just can't seem to balance myself, so I squat. My mom insists on washing my paws and my private areas every time I go potty. Sometimes she uses a baby wipe and other times she just uses a paper towel and water. She says humans wipe themselves, why shouldn't dogs. She also says since she doesn't wear shoes in the house it would be defeating the purpose of bringing dirt in the house if I didn't get my feet washed every time I came in the house. 

Can't a fellow get alittle dirty sometimes????? Some girls like the bad-boy dirty image!!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Not me Zeus, I like clean boys!

Love Bella xx


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

hey fizzy mate !! it's cosmo here :wink: i'm a big boy now and feel very macho .....but all those girls in the house are interfering with my manly-ness :shock: how do you lift your leg ???i still squat  

high paw x


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi Cosmo dude , you need to concentrate and stop thinking 
of any type of girllie stuff ( stop thinking of ' pink ' ! ) 

Try watching some army type tv programs or maybe some
wrestling or boxing , another idea is to try 
lifting that leg to pee while the girls aren't watching there can really 
put you off !! 

( I did my first one on the sofa , mum was not happy ! I can't 
understand why ? she should have been proud ? I was  ) 


AND you will get there soon mate promise ....  

Dave !! 8)


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I bet your mum uses the ' pink chi-people ' set up too :shock: :wink:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

shut-up!! my mom is pink-obsessed ....sheesh, she only knows two things leopard-prints and pink, pink pink ......i have to wear babyblue :? yuk !! 
your mommy sounds way cooler :headbang: wanna swap ? :wink: 

high paw


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah my mum is really cool   8) 

( BUT I'm a little worried now :shock: !! earlier today my friend 'Mr Big' 
came to visit  he had a collar with his name in diamonds 
on it , now my mum says she has got to get me one !!!! :shock: )


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

Quite right too! Only the best for you Dave  If I have to wear one, you should too :?


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Fizzys mum said:


> Yeah my mum is really cool   8)
> 
> ( BUT I'm a little worried now :shock: !! earlier today my friend 'Mr Big'
> came to visit  he had a collar with his name in diamonds
> on it , now my mum says she has got to get me one !!!! :shock: )


Hey guys, don't talk about that. Mom says she loves those and when I finish showing I get one too. I'm hoping it takes a long time and she forgets about it. Diamonds, bling, ick. That's for girls.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

My mum said she is getting me one of them too!!! and dont tell anyone my secret but sometimes when i lift my leg up to pee sometimes i get unbalanced and fall and im 2!!!  

xdeanox


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

ok boys , maybe we should give in and let our mums be happy  ( you know we get our own way if our mums are happy :lol: :wink: :wink: )
see ' Mr Big ' does look kinda cool in a posh collar 8)


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

xfayex said:


> dont tell anyone my secret but sometimes when i lift my leg up to pee sometimes i get unbalanced and fall and im 2!!!



your secret is safe with us , us boys keep secrets :wink:


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

Fizzys mum said:


> xfayex said:
> 
> 
> > dont tell anyone my secret but sometimes when i lift my leg up to pee sometimes i get unbalanced and fall and im 2!!!
> ...


I know a big secret. If you never moved, try to talk your mom and dad into it. It's so much fun, especially if you have a big kitty brother to teach you how to pull tape off of packed boxes, hide behind boxes, and terrify Mommy by climbing on boxes.

Here's the secret - if you get to move your Mommy will be down in the floor a lot bending over boxes. Catch her doing this at a time when she's not already mad at Daddy about something, then stick your cold nose or wet tongue on the back or inner part of her thigh! :lol: :lol: She'll squeal like you never heard. When she turns around to yell at you, paw the floor, stick your butt in the air and yap a tiny little yap while wagging your tail and you won't get in trouble.


----------



## NewMommy (Jun 11, 2005)

Fizzys mum said:


> ok boys , maybe we should give in and let our mums be happy  ( you know we get our own way if our mums are happy :lol: :wink: :wink: )
> see ' Mr Big ' does look kinda cool in a posh collar 8)


Hey, Snap here! That collar is pretty cool! My mom got me a big manly one with big black paws on it, but my collar tag is a pink bone, cuz my mom loves her pink. The background of the big paws is orange, but I can deal with that. my mom also loves her orange too!

Today my mom took me to volleyball for a bit and there were so many girls there! They all came up to pet me and say how cute I was but, I know I am anyway :wink:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Frasier , that is a good tip dude , I'm sure we could all use that at some time  :wink: :lol:


----------



## NewMommy (Jun 11, 2005)

well I best be going, my lady is calling me :wink: Later boys!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

NewMommy said:


> Today my mom took me to volleyball for a bit and there were so many girls there! They all came up to pet me and say how cute I was but, I know I am anyway :wink:


now that sounds like a GOOD day out to me :wink:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

NewMommy said:


> well I best be going, my lady is calling me :wink: Later boys!!


see ya :wave:

I'm gonna go and sit with my mum now and remind her how cute and amazing I am and how lucky she is to have me


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oooo you boys will look handsome with some bling bling on! i got my own bling, swarovski crystal collar! it's sooo pretty! when you boys look like you have some money it makes us girls take notice more


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

quote]

I know a big secret. If you never moved, try to talk your mom and dad into it. It's so much fun, especially if you have a big kitty brother to teach you how to pull tape off of packed boxes, hide behind boxes, and terrify Mommy by climbing on boxes.

Here's the secret - if you get to move your Mommy will be down in the floor a lot bending over boxes. Catch her doing this at a time when she's not already mad at Daddy about something, then stick your cold nose or wet tongue on the back or inner part of her thigh! :lol: :lol: She'll squeal like you never heard. When she turns around to yell at you, paw the floor, stick your butt in the air and yap a tiny little yap while wagging your tail and you won't get in trouble. [/quote]

Jasmine here - OMG Frasier, that is such a cool idea! I don't think my mommy will be moving anytime soon, but I bet I could catch her when she's bending over to clean that funny thing in the bathroom - ya' know that thing that has water in it. I don't remember what mom calls it, but i bet if I did that when she was cleaning it, she might even fall in that thing!! That would be soooo funny. Gotta try that -------


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

hello again guys , Fizzy here 8) 

I was having such a good day ,playing , relaxing in the sun & then my mum decided I needed a bath :shock: well ok I thought it makes her happy and I know there is some fresh chicken in the fridge and if I'm good I just knew she will let me have some .. So I stood there like a good boy & the bath went ok BUT THEN the worst thing happened it was all over and done with so I went to sit on the grass and look cool 8) then my nan come over to visit , I ran to see her to see what biscuits she had brought me  and horror of all horrors she said 

" OHHH he looks so PRETTY " :shock: :shock: 

have to say guys i'm not happy :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

On one hand I think we all need professional help. 8) 

On the other hand this is one of the most fun threads we've ever done. :lol:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey guys, Ritz here. I think I'm confused because I squat and lift my leg. Hmm...I can't decide. Mom always gets mad at me because I lift my leg and pee on her new drapes. I don't know why though. I thought drapes were for peeing on. :?: :? I think I'm a lucky guy though...I have a hot girlfriend at home. I love to sniff her butt but she always growls at me. Any tips?


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey Ritz, Mom got really mad at me for peeing on the drapes too and them Mommy took them down and washed them. I don't get it. Anyway then she taped a peepad to the brick thing that the fireplace sits on so I can lift my leg there. I squatted and lifted my leg for a long time so it's cool. I don't know about your girlfriend growling at you. Some of the girls growl at me but some of them sniff back, how cool is that? Maybe if you sniffed her face first?


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

:wave: Mommy let me come say bye. We're leaving now to go on a long drive. She says I get to sit up front and see a dessert for a long time. I have to wear tags with my Grandma's number all over them. I haven't met Grandma yet. Mommy says I'll see her as soon as we get to the new home. I hope she'll be as easy to train as Mommy was.  

Mommy seems nervous and I can't put my paw on why. I'll come tell you when I get to my new house. :wave: 

Fizzy.. Mommy says pretty is good.  

Ritz.. I don't know anything about girls. Maybe she should sniff first.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Frasier's Mommy said:


> Fizzy.. Mommy says pretty is good.


That's really good to know  but do any girl Chis think 'pretty' is good for a boy :?:  


Re sniffing , I also don't understand why girls makes such a big fuss about it :roll: :wink: 

Have a safe trip Frasier , I'm sure your new home will be fantastic  
& one last thing ' look after your mum dude ' 8)


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

This thread is hilarious!!! :lol:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Have a good trip Frasier!! Tell mom to drive safely!

Yeah, I don't know why she makes a big fuss either. Maybe I shouldn't try to hump her all the time.  

Fizzy - I'm not sure if I would want to be called pretty. I mean, I think I'm pretty macho even though mom calls me a wuss. I think we should leave pretty to the girls.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Fizzys mum said:


> That's really good to know  but do any girl Chis think 'pretty' is good for a boy :?:
> 
> Re sniffing , I also don't understand why girls makes such a big fuss about it :roll: :wink:
> 
> ...


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i hate when my butt gets sniffed! girls like their personal space at times ritz! sadie told me personally that you annoy her sometimes and she growls at you on days you annoy her. i'm not allowed to tell what things you do that annoy het though. it's a girl thing, we expect you boys to just know what is bothering us...

and in my opinion pretty for a boy, is not cool.... but son't worry fizzy i don't think your pretty i think your hot


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey Ritz, it's your hoochie poochie love object, Lily. I don't mind it when boys sniff my butt. I was never much of a butt sniffer myself but there's this Boston terrier at my daycare and he is a butt sniffing machine. Now I've turned into a butt sniffer too. :wink:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Phewww all is ok , when my mum was shopping today I rolled in something that smells really bad :lol: now I smell really good 8) 

( mum doesn't seem to happy LOL , now I really don't look or smell pretty  )


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Hey Ritz, it's your hoochie poochie love object, Lily. I don't mind it when boys sniff my butt. I was never much of a butt sniffer myself but there's this Boston terrier at my daycare and he is a butt sniffing machine. Now I've turned into a butt sniffer too. :wink:


Oh boy! :hello1: Can I come over and sniff your butt?? Shhh...don't tell Sadie....she might get jealous!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

ilovesadie said:


> Rachael Polachek said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Ritz, it's your hoochie poochie love object, Lily. I don't mind it when boys sniff my butt. I was never much of a butt sniffer myself but there's this Boston terrier at my daycare and he is a butt sniffing machine. Now I've turned into a butt sniffer too. :wink:
> ...


Sure, Ritz, we'll have a butt sniffing party. I know you're taller than me but that's no problem. My friend Jake is a great big chow and I can only reach his butt if I leap off the ground or if I stand on my hind legs and stretch my neck. A good butt sniff is worth the extra effort, as I'm sure you know.

I promise not to tell Sadie but she has no idea what she's missing out on!


----------

